# KDS Detailing Black Bentley GTC gold detail



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi everyone :wave:

Next thread is a Bentley GTC which KDS carried out a gold detail package in the winters months , the collection date was the 24th of december ready for santa to deliver on christmas day :driver: 

The owner had allready used KDS for his car a yellow italian supercar in the past , thread of which to come soon :buffer:

I am going to add another black bentley befores and after to the end of this thread as i dont have many picutres for complete thread .

This is a medium content thread with step by step pictures

The wheels are refurbished by lepsons next door www.lepsons.com

so here goes

befores

bodywork




































































































Interior before






















































































































I wish the main dealerships had the same attention to detail that us fellow DW members have , the owner had just picked up the car from dealerships after a service then down to KDS for detail , i guess they had forgot to reset the service light










The car had also developed a roof fault just after collecting from the dealerships










Owner asked to see if we could diagnose the fault while with us as his faith in the dealers is going down hill

Here is the bluetooth equipment we use for such faults



















two ways of scanning through the faults ,

First is to go direct to selected systems , which we could only gain access to engine and transmission controllers



















so then to scan entire systems



















no roof controllers found so thats as far as KDS to go with this and had to be another trip back to the dealer .

Durings next

engine clean



















removal of pollen filters






















































































































Roof clean




























Pre soak














































Not in order of detail but shown now , after roof is dry then sealed



















Once the fabric seal was dry then mask up roof to stop any chance of contaniments during machine correction



















wash stage




























Raise suspension to gain access to the arches


































































































































































































































Next was to lift the car remove the wheels give them to lepsons and then we can clean the suspension and brakes









































































Wheels before refurb , you are viewing wheels after a dealership sorts the damaged wheels out using smart repair process :doublesho





































owner asked to change the front lower grills to match the upper grill



























































































Interior during























































Claying and some correction shots








































































































































A couple of dent removal's









































































After interoir shots , decided to use lime prime for gloss black panels to improve the finish













































































































wheels after














































part one due to text too long for one thread

Kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

Part two

After shots indoors












































































































































































After outdoors



























































































Here is the befores and afters of another black bentley which was detailed by KDS

Befores
































































Afters








































































































































Thats the end of that detail :thumb:

hope you enjoyed this thread :thumb:

Any questions fire away

kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## ash888 (Apr 29, 2010)

You never fail to impress Kelly.
excellent work:thumb:


----------



## Biggy (Aug 27, 2009)

stunning work there!


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Hey thats great work Kelly.
Im always over Lepsons and know Andy spoke to you the other week.
Ill say hi next time im down as Tony has done my wheels for years and wouldnt trust anyone else to be honest.
Superb finishes as usual.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Top shelf Kelly.

These are such big motors in the flesh, me and Johnny did one a couple of weeks ago and it really took it out of us.

Robbie


----------



## Kris1986 (May 19, 2008)

Again, simply stunning! 

Greetings from Norway


----------



## Motoract (Feb 18, 2010)

The smart repair on those wheels :/


----------



## mlgt (Apr 11, 2008)

Always impressive Kelly.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Great work Kelly. Does your wheel man know anyone in Manchester as I have a few customers wanting wheel refurbs???


----------



## Andy. (Apr 11, 2010)

I'm fast becoming a big fan of KDS & the stunning work you consistently produce. :thumb:


----------



## Has390 (May 21, 2010)

Amazing work...


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Wow, that is one awesome transformation!! :thumb:


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Great work there


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Nice work kelly


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Far too much car porn on here...far too much..:lol:
Stunning work but the interior of the second is how they should be stunning stiff.
Loved the huge bubbles in the snow foam.


----------



## CJS-086 (Mar 1, 2010)

Impressive! Came up great.


----------



## Hoppo32 (Nov 18, 2008)

Love reading your write-ups, Fantastic work as usual :thumb:
Imo the front end looks far better with the addition of the chrome lower grilles.


----------



## VMP (Aug 10, 2010)

I can´t believe how the owners let the cars come to this, GREAT WORK


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

simply stunning to the next level off perfection


----------



## n_d_fox (Apr 18, 2007)

Must admit that i cant help but be impressed by the level of work you are doing at KDS and not just detailing but the other services you offer as well... always enjoy your reports :thumb:


----------



## AFK_Matrix (Aug 27, 2010)

Wow very nice outcome there, wish my silver golf could come out that nice lol. Just did my first detail last week and while the car looks miles better its not on par with that!!!

Oh and are you my long lost twin as I am also called Kelly and my initials are KDS lol :doublesho:doublesho


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

As always awesome work. Especially liked the work on the clocks and the dash. Fantastic!


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Great transformations on both:thumb:
Did you achieve that finish on the GTC using just the 205?


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Not a bad effort Kelly, i can appreciate the time and work that goes in to these, they look smaller than they are to detail. its the doors that do me in they go on forever.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Looks stunning Kelly.:thumb:


----------



## Black Squirrel (Feb 24, 2010)

Amazing work, from a newbie/learning point of view, the pictures with products help alot, thanks for posting:thumb:


----------



## Leodhasach (Sep 15, 2008)

Stonking job :thumb:


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

ash888 said:


> You never fail to impress Kelly.
> excellent work:thumb:





Biggy said:


> stunning work there!


Thanks guys :thumb:



vxrmarc said:


> Hey thats great work Kelly.
> Im always over Lepsons and know Andy spoke to you the other week.
> Ill say hi next time im down as Tony has done my wheels for years and wouldnt trust anyone else to be honest.
> Superb finishes as usual.


Pop in marc :thumb:

Yep Andy is a nice guy , want to speak to you at some point about his car as with gave it a quick wash for him and took some pics of beeding etc , have you seen his wheels since the colour change and spacers fitted ???

same for me regarding wheels only talk to tony , but then he is over with us at least 4 times a day for a tracy cup of tea :lol:

Kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

Mirror Finish said:


> Great work Kelly. Does your wheel man know anyone in Manchester as I have a few customers wanting wheel refurbs???


I cant help you with that one too far away to know of anyone good , Lepsons work form 6 units only so dont travel around , currently have 25 staff and growing they turn around 800 wheels a week :doublesho

Kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## Maxym (Apr 27, 2007)

Fantastic job as ever... :thumb: Amazing how people let their car get messed up. :wall:


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Outstanding job!


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Wow...... Some serious work there. It blows my mind the turn around with some of the cars on here.... :argie:

This photo somes up the effort.










Thanks for taking the time to post them up.

PaulN


----------



## Jay (Oct 25, 2005)

That's absolutely top notch work. I don't understand how people let their £200k cars get in such bad shape!!


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Superb work and stunning finishes on both Bentleys


----------



## 6FIEND (Mar 9, 2008)

Fantastic results (again)! Thank you for taking the time to share these.

One, possibly daft, question: Was the wheel refurb a 'last minute' decision? It seems a little odd to go to the trouble of raising the suspension and scrubbing the arches clean before taking the wheels off and getting in there and cleaning up the suspension components, etc. I would be interested to understand what was going on there...

Cheers


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

6FIEND said:


> Fantastic results (again)! Thank you for taking the time to share these.
> 
> One, possibly daft, question: Was the wheel refurb a 'last minute' decision? It seems a little odd to go to the trouble of raising the suspension and scrubbing the arches clean before taking the wheels off and getting in there and cleaning up the suspension components, etc. I would be interested to understand what was going on there...
> 
> Cheers


I will answer the question 2 ways as not sure which picutre you have looked at and though thats strange 

1) you wont be able to fully clean the under arch area without removing the wheels , you can clean all the hard and impossible to reach .

2) The car was lifted twice (off the ground) once to remove the wheels for refurb which it was always booked (no one noticed that the wheels were well attempt to be coloured with diamond cut edge , but due to so much material being removed by last company that they are different and now silver chrome all over) then again on the pillar less ramp at rear of workshop for grill change over , and storage as it was the last car that week to leave the workshop .

That week (week before christmas day) was manic for us like the last 2 years , this is what we had in for paint work / detail and wheels .










That picture is only showing the cars in for detail and not the cars in for servicing as we park them outside during the day and park them away at night like this pic










All detail services the cars stay indoors to keep contamination down .

So it can be a nightmare for myself is trying to control the logistics of all the wheel refurbs paintwork and machine corrections through a week , i have many donor wheels for most cars to help with the situation so they are not blocking up ramps and it also takes between 3-7 days for wheel refurb , that week we had 4 of the cars with no wheels as such , so planning is very important to keep the work flowing :thumb:

And this was one of the weeks we had the really bad snow too , so ended up sleeping at work as i could not get home at least i had work to keep me occupied thou

Hope this has answered your question 

kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Thumbs up from me yet again mate :thumb:


----------



## 6FIEND (Mar 9, 2008)

Hey  Thanks for that, and yes it does answer the question thanks 

Seeing as you asked, these are the pics that I was querying. I thought seeing as you'd had a remedial going over of the arches with the wheels still on, that it might have been a change in plans to remove them...

But having seen the logistical nightmare that you must go through to shuffle that number of vehicles in and out - i can understand a bit better :thumb:

Cheers!



kdskeltec said:


> Raise suspension to gain access to the arches
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## felondnb (Nov 6, 2009)

Lovely work on a great car. However, the way Lepsons have refurbished the wheels has lost the polished faces of the spokes which is a shame.


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

felondnb said:


> Lovely work on a great car. However, the way Lepsons have refurbished the wheels has lost the polished faces of the spokes which is a shame.


Thats due to the company or company's that have refurbed the wheels before have machined alot off of the face of the wheel meaning, if lepsons where to diamond cut the face as per factory it would lost the original pattern/style due to not enough material left to do so .

same goes for any diamond cut wheel , E46's M3's have around 3-4 times diamond cut process before no more and paint finish only , this is less with some companys as they choose to cut alot off when diamond cutting to remove curbing marks/damage , instead of building up the worse of the damage by alloy welding then light cut only .

The E90's M3 can be twice only sometimes :wall:

Kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

james_death said:


> Far too much car porn on here...far too much..:lol:
> Stunning work but the interior of the second is how they should be stunning stiff.
> Loved the huge bubbles in the snow foam.


The bubbles were one of those quick grab the camera shots :lol:

The all black and second interior both work and still unsure which i would choose 



Hoppo32 said:


> Love reading your write-ups, Fantastic work as usual :thumb:
> Imo the front end looks far better with the addition of the chrome lower grilles.


Yep the new chrome grills finish the car off :thumb:

Kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2010)

really nice work! your posts are always a good read


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Another top job :thumb:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Super work Kelly :thumb:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

nice work mate...

love this pic:


----------



## Greeners1965 (Mar 2, 2008)

Lovely job, one question, the interior started as grey in the early shots, but appears as beige in the finished ones......


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Two different cars......."Here is the befores and afters of *another* black bentley which was detailed by KDS"
That beige interior one is a hardtop, not a convertible which the grey/black interior one is.


----------



## Greeners1965 (Mar 2, 2008)

PJS said:


> Two different cars......."Here is the befores and afters of *another* black bentley which was detailed by KDS"
> That beige interior one is a hardtop, not a convertible which the grey/black interior one is.


oppps....yes just had a more lesuirely read and spotted it......


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

Here is the bentley back again after a year and 4 months , car needed kds silver correction package since first visit :thumb:

while in we changed the front brake pads too .

a few more afters




































































































































































































































































































































































































kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## deanie-b (Nov 8, 2010)

Just amazing as always Kelly. :thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Hi, what wax and products did you use on this bentley then, the finish looks outstanding.

PLus i would like to know what tyre dressing you have used as well, that is the look i after on my black metallic paint, but never can acheive this on my level.

Kds i would love to know..

Thanks...


----------



## pearl_black (Oct 21, 2009)

Amazing work


----------



## PACMAN (Nov 2, 2010)

Hello All,

Thats my GTC that Kelly has recently finished.

To be fair the pictures dont do it justice. It looks fab. Whilst i try hard to be very careful with washing the car, using the correct products, its very hard to stop the swirls re-appearing again.

Given I am very particular about my cars, knowing Kelly for me has been a godsend (he also did my yellow murcielago)

Just to digress....

I picked up at the weekend a 25 year old porsche 930 turbo. Needless to say it goes to Kelly tomorrow afternoon to work his magic. Ive got an A4 page of jobs i want doing to the car as well as the usual bodywork and complete interior refurb. I cant wait for it to be done and just know the difference in the before and after will be amazing. I'm sure Kelly will post pictures once its all sorted. (he just hasnt seen the list of jobs yet!!!)

Cheers

Paul


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

Trip tdi said:


> Hi, what wax and products did you use on this bentley then, the finish looks outstanding.
> 
> PLus i would like to know what tyre dressing you have used as well, that is the look i after on my black metallic paint, but never can acheive this on my level.
> 
> ...


the second visit we corrected with 3m yellow pad and yellow top compound then finished with blue and blue 3m , on last past with blue and blue used DA to get the best possible finish as with the correct lighting and wipe down there were some very light machine marring marks from rotary correction on tight curves .

Wax was best of show .

tyre dressing is megs one .

The first visit which needed much more correction was a combo of megs 105 with wool megs 205 with foam pad , finished with 3m blue and blue combo like second visit .

hope this helps

kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## toomanycitroens (Jan 14, 2011)

Absolutely stunning.
Thanks for sharing that. I would love one of those, only after you had worked your magic on it.


----------



## Rasher (Mar 6, 2006)

cracking job


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks kelly,

Your advice has been very helpful, i enjoy reading your posts on here, i canlt wait for some more posts soon.

All the best from me..


----------



## momentum001 (Mar 1, 2007)

Kelly simply Impressive as usual !!!


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Excellent work on those two Bentleys Kelly :thumb:


----------

